# Wooden angels



## farmerjon (Jan 10, 2007)

Simple yet really seems to catch everyone's eyes. Will be a spacer between the wings and body, just in a hurry to see it completed. Should I burn a face on or not? I know, not a burl bowl or lidded box, but what the hey, thought I would post and see what you all think.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I would have polished it up before finishing it on the lathe with some friction polish or whatever type you like, as to bring the wood out, also the wings would look better if you cut them in on the bottom, you donre the top but the bottom could do with it as well, just my opin, self crit is always best you know then if you can do better. A lot of people spoil there work through not finishing t prop, do not sand or do not sand down through the grades.
Amazing the turners that think sandpaper is for smoothing something and run paper around then wounder why they have so many scratch marks. any way don't rush to get something finished its not a race and when you don't rush you get something a lot better. Now


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 10, 2007)

*back of the angel*

Sorry that it didn't meet your expectations.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

farmerjon
You asked what you all think? Little b told you what he thought. I would thank the guy, he took time to write to help you. Not many do that. Nice angel, and keep trying your best. Mitch


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I have no expectations, and you ask what we might think i only said that polish or some finish would bring the wood out, i also said about cutting the bottom of the wings as it looked like a round disk apart from the top you had cut, i said to cut the bottom, you show another pic which did not show it before.
I tell you what i won't say anything again, we do each other a fav you stay out of my threads i stay out of yours, best thing all around.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't worry about staying out of my posts, my edit somewhere got lost as your stutter and third post did. That was my "off the cuff" response to you then reposted later in the day explaining it was an idea taken from a picture without any dimensions so made this and put together to check to see if my layout was in proportion. Figuring out that it was eye appealing, I am going to make more in different sizes and yes, those will be finished before coming off of the lathe. I do spend time sanding projects as the older I get, the more important it has become.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, if you want my opinion. I would say make them small, replace the Phillips head screw with a screw eye and bingo you have Christmas tree ornaments.


----------

